# HID for 92 sentra?



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

I am getting some cash for christmas, and i decided i would finally buy new headlights and buy me a new corner lamp (other ones socket is melted). I figured while i do this, i might as well look into HID's. I see them all the time at night, and i love the blue looking ones. So where is a place that i can get these HIDs? What modifications are needed to install them?

Thanks.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You can get any HID kit for your car on Ebay fairly cheap - just get the one specifically that matches up to your bulb type.

As far as modifications, there should be some simple instructions in the kit to hook up to your existing headlamp assembly. You have to remember that your headlight is not really made for an HID bulb so you will produce some glare to oncoming traffic but you can try to adjust the alignment to minimize the glare as much as possible.

Do some googling and dig up as much info as you can on HID kits and you'll be able to figure out all the do's and dont's.

Good luck


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine plugged in in about 12 minutes!! Work awesome with my new headlight housings!!


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

mrmoose said:


> Mine plugged in in about 12 minutes!! Work awesome with my new headlight housings!!


where did you get them?


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

mywhip said:


> I am getting some cash for christmas, and i decided i would finally buy new headlights and buy me a new corner lamp (other ones socket is melted). I figured while i do this, i might as well look into HID's. I see them all the time at night, and i love the blue looking ones. So where is a place that i can get these HIDs? What modifications are needed to install them?
> 
> Thanks.


For $200.00 bucks, you can have my brand new HID's AND new headlights!! Heck, for $3,000 bucks, you can have the car, my Nismo 17x7 wheels with almost new 205/40/17 Federal 595's on them, SE-R brand-new calipers w/brakes w/EBC slotted-crossed dimpled rotors, complete new Megan exhaust, oh, and the SR20DE w/5speed transmission with only 40,000 miles on it from a 98 Primera straight from Japan sitting in my garage as well! Did I mention the H&R Springs and the Suspension Techniques sway-bars on the car? Lost job, gotta' loose the car!


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Im fine with my car, i payed 300 for it and only had one major problem with it (front seal leak). I don't really need new headlights, but i might as well so i get the best clarity out of them. Just need to find a place to get the kits for a good price, but also a good kit.


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

You'll be amaazed at what new headlight units and HID's look like at night. mine are the 8,000 k's and are very white, with a little blue to them. I never use the highbeams! I bought my car for $700, and have been modifying since the second day!!


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah i've been doing smaller stuff here and there. I added fog lights, i just have to relocate them because i couldn't mound them right the first time. My grandparents are redoing my seats after christmas for free also. New front tires this christmas also. Then i want to do HID's.


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

That's so cool you're having seats redone! I'm probably gonna' part out my car, so let me know what ya' want! You can have my HID's for $100, only two weeks old!


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Im probably going to get one of those kits for 60$. Do you have a speedometer with tach?


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

DON'T GET THE $60 KIT!!! The bulbs burn out way fast, and they are $75 for a new one!! Mine retailed for $235.00 brand new. For $40 bucks more, you can have mine-it's new!


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

the only thing is i dont know when i will have the money.


----------



## ALTIMAte-rider (Dec 10, 2009)

I got my HID kit from blinglights.org. it's a pretty legit company, and their warranty is really good. 

3 months in, i decided to change from 10,000k to 6,000k, and they switched it for me, just had to pay for shipping the bulbs there and back. 

the price is a bit high, but i spoke to a rep on the fone and gave me a discount. got my 10,000k for like $115 plus 1yr warranty


----------



## ALTIMAte-rider (Dec 10, 2009)

oh they also gave me a discount for sending in a photo of my car with their lights on it. win win for me. discount + be on their website chachiiing


----------



## mdr994 (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone know where you can get the actual HID assemblies? Tsuru is the only thing/name I've heard of. I need the ones with the HID projector lens housing... or shroud... if that's what it's called. I have a pair of HID bulbs, they were beautiful but the light was so scattered, I had the point the assemblies way down.

I always wondered this question too. Do the assemblies have to do with the grille that's on the car? I wanted to put 95 assemblies on the car because they look similar, however I figured they wouldn't fit because I have a 92 Sentra SE, and that's a 95 Sentra SE.


----------

